# comment recuperer les photo d'une sauvegarde itunes



## boubaraka (23 Juillet 2012)

bonjour a tous. voila j'explique mon cas j'avais des photos dans une sauvegarde itunes et j'aimerais savoir si il ya un moyen de les recuperer sans restaurer mon iphone avec cette sauvegarde depuis mon pc si c'est possible svp merci


----------



## fanougym (23 Juillet 2012)

Salut, 
certains logiciels font ça.
Backup extractor par exemple, mais payant je crois...


----------



## boubaraka (23 Juillet 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> Salut,
> certains logiciels font ça.
> Backup extractor par exemple, mais payant je crois...


ok merci mais c'est en anglais je comprends rien lol


----------



## fanougym (23 Juillet 2012)

Arf, l'autre solution pourrait être de naviguer vers la sauvegarde (biblio / application support / mobile sync / Backup), et de faire un tri par taille.

les fichiers entre 2 et 4 Mo doivent être des photos (on peut le voir en utilisant la fonction coup d'oeil).

Les ouvrir avec Aperçu et les "enregistrer sous"

certes, plus contraignant, mais efficace


----------



## boubaraka (24 Juillet 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> Arf, l'autre solution pourrait être de naviguer vers la sauvegarde (biblio / application support / mobile sync / Backup), et de faire un tri par taille.
> 
> les fichiers entre 2 et 4 Mo doivent être des photos (on peut le voir en utilisant la fonction coup d'oeil).
> 
> ...


Ok mais les photos etait pas directement dans l'iphone mais dans une application pour proteger les photos avec mot de passe donc comment faire


----------



## fanougym (24 Juillet 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> comment faire



Commencer par bien expliquer ton problème, en précisant l'app utilisée par exemple ?


----------



## boubaraka (25 Juillet 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> Commencer par bien expliquer ton problème, en précisant l'app utilisée par exemple ?


Ok en faite voila j'avais des photos dans l'application secure cam plus  sa fait longtemps j'avais sauvegardé mon iphone puis supprimé les photos de cette app et restaurer mon iphone il me reste donc la sauvegarde dans itunes avec les photos dans cette app mais comment les recuperer!!??


----------



## vqztvwqz (20 Octobre 2016)

Je recherche le même moyen pour pouvoir récupérer mes photos dans la sauvegarde d'iTunes. Merci pour les conseils données.


----------



## weex (14 Mai 2017)

Oui, je suis étonné, que personne n'ai posté de réponse...

Le problème doit être pourtant fréquent, un mobile lache, obligé de passer au modèle au dessus,
pas eu le temps de transférer toutes les photos...

Comment on fait ?  Sans avoir à RE-uploadé l'ensemble ???

Merci


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,

j'ai jamais testé , mais il y a cela 

Installez l'application mentionnée précédemment sur le Mac avec lequel vous faites vos synchronisations 
Lancez l'application iPhone Backup Extractor Cliquez sur Read Backups 
Sélectionnez la sauvegarde qui vous intéresse, (si vous en avez plusieurs, commencez par la dernière, si il n'y a rien dedans, recommencez avec le backup précédent et ainsi de suite car parfois iTunes ne fait pas une sauvegarde entière) 
Cliquez sur Choose Sélectionnez iOS File, Cliquez sur Extract Sélectionnez l'emplacement où vous voulez sauvegarder les données (créer un dossier si besoin), Cf. capture 3 Cliquez sur Extract Here Attendez que le logiciel fasse son boulot Rendez-vous dans le dossier que vous avez sélectionné, vos photos devrais y étre  !


----------

